# Misfueling restrictor stuck closed



## geodug (Jan 22, 2018)

I just became the new owner of a 2016 BMW X3 28d. I have refueled once and it went smoothly without a problem. I went to refuel it a couple of days ago and the metal plate that keeps the wrong size nozzle from going into the neck is locked in the shut position. I had to fuel the car by holding the nozzle slightly away from the plate and feeding the fuel slowly.

I got home and used a screwdriver and a few other tools to unlock it and make it workable again. I hate to take it to the dealers for this one thing. Does anyone have any ideas on what is going on here?

I should also add that I previously had a VW TDI also with the restrictor so this is not new to me.


----------



## Doug Huffman (Apr 25, 2015)

Hmm, interesting. It seems that both the hinged lever and the locking lever must be being prevented from moving. Either lever moving the required 3 mm or both levers moving a total of 3 mm unlocks the plate.

*Is it possible that you were applying a 21 mm nozzle rather than the required 24 mm nozzle?*

The incorrect (gasoline 21 mm) nozzle is found on a diesel pump so often that I insert the nozzle in the misfueling prevention device before I initiate the transaction.

The plastic gasoline-to-diesel nozzle adapter that came with my X5 makes a fine gauge as the 21 mm nozzle fits quite tightly - precisely - in the inner diameter.


----------



## geodug (Jan 22, 2018)

Thanks for the excellent detail in the response. The device is a very clever design in that it should allow a nozzle of a certain size to be inserted but not a smaller one. The pump (and gas station) I went to is a familiar one that I took my VW TDI which has a similar device but different design.

The first time I filled the car was at a station outside of the city and it worked fine. I am going to visit a few different diesel pumps and test if their nozzles fit my car. Maybe I can fashion some instrument to measure the diameter of the nozzles I try.

In any event, thanks for your help. I will post what happens.


----------



## FredoinSF (Nov 29, 2009)

I've had same happen early on into X5 ownership. I realized that inserting the pump at a 3 o'clock position and twisting to 6 o'clock rather than starting at 6 o'clock worked. Never had a problem since doing the sideways insert and twist move.

Also, BMW used to supply a funnel type of device that would allow filling up if the pump did not release the safety catch. Your car might have one of those. Came with gloves too. Used it once and the auto shutoff on the pump did not kick in. Had a pretty big spill as a result.


----------



## Doug Huffman (Apr 25, 2015)

I just visited at TDIclub.com to see their discussion of the MPD, but no diagram. It would be interesting to see the different design result of reinventing the ***8216;wheel***8217;.


----------



## TexnKeroburner (May 5, 2017)

Doug Huffman said:


> I just visited at TDIclub.com to see their discussion of the MPD, but no diagram. It would be interesting to see the different design result of reinventing the 'wheel'.


My mk6/7 had a recall for one but I never put it on. Many reported difficulties using it even with a correct size diesel nozzle. It may show up on vw parts to see one


----------



## FaRKle! (Jun 18, 2016)

Sometimes I have to angle the pump nozzle to get it to hit both latches just right to release when inserting straight in doesn't work. Did you try playing around with that?


----------



## geodug (Jan 22, 2018)

Thanks to everyone who chimed in on my problem. The winner for the best solution goes to FredoinSF. I went to a totally new fuel station for me and tried to put the diesel nozzle into filler neck. It would not let me past the flap the same as the problem station I originally complained about. Then I took the pump handle and reinserted it at the 3 O'clock position, met resistance, then twisted it to the 6 O'clock position. It slipped in effortlessly! I don't need fuel yet so quietly left.

My VW TDI fuel device did not give me any trouble the 7 years I owned it. The device does not use a flap but has a slender metal tab that blocks the wrong nozzle. I remember one time I stopped for fuel at a truck stop that uses the even bigger diameter nozzle. Because the VW model does not have a flap I was able to refuel as long as I was careful.

Anyways thanks again to the forum. Will chat again.

Doug Huffman: I took a photo of the VW misfuelling device but I could not upload it here. Maybe you need to be an approved member or something.


----------



## FaRKle! (Jun 18, 2016)

geodug said:


> I remember one time I stopped for fuel at a truck stop that uses the even bigger diameter nozzle. Because the VW model does not have a flap I was able to refuel as long as I was careful.


Did your VW not come with a large nozzle adapter? My BMW came with one. Works well as a funnel too for the tank.


----------



## Doug Huffman (Apr 25, 2015)

I found the photos at TDIClub


----------



## geodug (Jan 22, 2018)

FaRKle! said:


> Did your VW not come with a large nozzle adapter? My BMW came with one. Works well as a funnel too for the tank.


I was told that the BMW adapter does exactly as you describe. They further told me that using it this way disables the auto-shutoff feature of the pump and then you get diesel fuel all over your Armani suit.


----------



## geodug (Jan 22, 2018)

I may have figured out how to post a photo of the VW TDI misfuelling device. Note the shiny metal tab at 6 o'clock hinges out of the way with the right nozzle. It also allows you to use the larger truck nozzles in a pinch.


----------

